# What year/model 5000 turbo was the best motor built?



## spenceroma (Jan 12, 2002)

looking into trying to find a 5000 turbo motor to put into my quantum wagon and wanted to know if i should be looking at a particular year motor to find the best built. are they all 2.1 liter? i am just beginning this research so do not really know what to look for. any help appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: What year/model 5000 turbo was the best motor built? (spenceroma)*

I think all 10v 5cyl (2.2, and 2.3) turbo motors would be a good candidate. A 20v motor (although a little pricey) would be HOT in a Quantum..... not that a 10v wouldn't
Do a search on audifans.com IIRC there was a white Quantum turbo wagon that was offered. It has been bouncing around for awhile now. I remember it was in the back of Automobile weekly for awhile. 
HTH... and post some pics if you find a motor.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: What year/model 5000 turbo was the best motor built? (Michael Bee)*

I just recognized your screen name and town.... did you ever sell that Mk1 Scirocco you had?


----------



## spenceroma (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: What year/model 5000 turbo was the best motor built? (Michael Bee)*

yeah- i regretfully ended up selling it. i want another one though.
as far as year and models for the 5 cyl turbo, what cars did they come in from what year to what year? I'll probably just do a 10v because i should be able to find one and from my understanding just throw it right in. a little more affordable for me right now as well.
thanks for the info, and i'll definitely post some pics if/when i get it done......


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: What year/model 5000 turbo was the best motor built? (spenceroma)*

84-88 5kt and 5ktq kh then mc1 89-91mc1 then mc2. mc2 is the dual knock sensor motor with lower compression. hth's


_Modified by yodasfro at 1:45 PM 1-29-2008_


----------

